# One time trip CO to GA- where to begin?



## tetheredincolorado (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello helpful Rv people!  Our family of 4 (2 teen boys) is moving from Denver to Atlanta.  As we have 3 dogs and 2 birds, we plan to rent an RV thru Cruise America becuase flying is out of the question.  We did this already once, when we moved here from Atlanta.  Took I-70 most of the way and stayed only at KOA's.

This time, we'd like to go on a more southern route....I-25 south to Santa Fe proceeding east on I-40 then down to I-20.  We'd like to be more adventurous this time and go more off the beaten path and see and do some cool things.  I'm finding the research to be a bit overwhelming.  Any suggestions on where to go for more information?  Any must sees or must dos?  Any do not miss campgrounds?  Like lakes, pools, interesting geography.  Hope to take 5-7 days to get there.  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 6, 2006)

One time trip CO to GA- where to begin?

Here's a path you might take to break up the mesmerizing effect of the interstate.  When you come south on I-25 cut off at Raton to the east on US64/87.  It was good road a year ago, and enough of a change without being too boring.  You end up going into Texas about as far north as you can get (without being in Oklahoma) in a little place called Texline. (You might research the history of Texline for those teenagers.)  You'll also be going through one of the most historical areas in Texas history when you pass through the XIT Ranch ( http://www.xitmuseum.com/history.shtml ), and you might even make some plans to get a tour.  We got our new capitol building by swapping the builders only 3,000,000 acres of land that became the XIT ranch!

You end up in Amarillo, by going through Dalhart, but I recommend that you not take US87 to Dumas.  Keep to the south on US385 until it intercepts I-40 west of Amarillo.  You'll pass Cal Farley's Boys Ranch ("America's Greatest Foster Father") where you can lecture your teenagers about where THEY could end up!  

In that area you get into the beginnings of Palo Duro Canyon which you might spend some time in ( http://www.palodurocanyon.com/ ).  Next to the Grand Canyon, it is the largest canyon.

We've stayed at Amarillo RV Park ( http://www.amarillorvranch.com/ ), which is just down the street (they have a shuttle) from the Big Texan Steak Ranch where they have the largest steak around, and you can get it free!

Let me know if you want to traverse further south into Texas, since you're only going to see the shortest part of it!


----------



## tetheredincolorado (Apr 6, 2006)

One time trip CO to GA- where to begin?

Awesome!  That's just what I'm talking about!!!  Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.  As I surf the web, I find camp grounds described by state, but I'm finding it difficult to find something comprehensive that describes places within 100 miles of our intended route.  Again, thanks.  Lori


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 6, 2006)

One time trip CO to GA- where to begin?

Here's you a little side trip when you leave Amarillo.  Instead of staying on I-40 on the east side of Amarillo, exit to the southeast on US287 towards Childress.  You won't actually get to Childress, because you cut to the east again on S256 at Memphis Texas.  In just a short trip you'll be on US62 and on into Oklahoma (yes, its OK to sing OK when you cross the border!)  Now, ya'll just lean back and catch some shuteye through here because there ain't too much going on.  When you get to Lawton OK, head north on I-44/US62 until you get to S49 where you will go back to the west a short spell.  That's all a way to tell you how to get to Medicine Park ( http://www.medicinepark.com/ ) in the foothills of the Wichita Mountains.  You can pick up I-40 again in Oklahoma City.

Now, since you're going east on I-40 you'll be going through Fort Smith and Little Rock, Arkansas.  You'll go between the Oachita Mountains and the Boston Mountains.  If you really want adventure, take a trip north at Russellville on S7!  You should wait until there's a thunderstorm and get on the road about 4 a.m.  Now there's a story involving lightning, switchbacks, big rigs, two lane highway, and cb radios!  Just watch out in Arkansas, because every place with a one room fishing shack is called a "resort"!

You might even have time (if you make it on S7  :evil:  ) to go all the way north to Branson, Missouri.  Now, that could take a while to go to a bunch of stage shows.  You might even have to ditch the kids for a night or two.  :blush:  Nah, don't do that.


----------

